# Please get rid of auto flowering forum



## Bugeye (Dec 17, 2016)

It bums me out. Enough is enough. 

Also, please ban all users that think autos are okay. Let's make marijuana growing great again!


----------



## JDMase (Dec 17, 2016)

Lol what do you have against them?


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 17, 2016)

Please do not post in this thread if you grow autos.


----------



## JDMase (Dec 17, 2016)

Just wondered the reasoning behind it that's all.. No need to be hostile.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Just wondered the reasoning behind it that's all.. No need to be hostile.


Auto flowers touched the op in the no no places when they were little.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 17, 2016)

Please do not post conspiracy theories in this thread.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Please do not post conspiracy theories in this thread.


Why?

Your position that all autos suck is nothing but opinion.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 17, 2016)

Please be aware that the following members are suspect of being auto growers: JDMase, whitebb2727


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you to everyone PMing me with your support! We are going to get this done!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> It bums me out. Enough is enough.
> 
> Also, please ban all users that think autos are okay. Let's make marijuana growing great again!


Well, I don't grow auto-flowering plants, so don't include me in your shitlist.

However, I appreciate your request, and believe that it will be much easier to just ban you.


----------



## fandango (Dec 17, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> It bums me out. Enough is enough.
> 
> Also, please ban all users that think autos are okay. Let's make marijuana growing great again!


I tend to like auto's...I donate them around town in common planter boxes...look at McDonalds close


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Please be aware that the following members are suspect of being auto growers: JDMase, whitebb2727


Ill confirm it for you. Yes I grow auto as well as photos. They have 20% thc autos all day now. Which one is the auto and which is the photo plant? Would you turn down either one if I offered to smoke with you. No. You wouldn't.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 17, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Well, I don't grow auto-flowering plants, so don't include me in your shitlist.
> 
> However, I appreciate your request, and believe that it will be much easier to just ban you.


 Request withdrawn.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorry everyone, this movement is dead. It appears the auto flower lobbyists and foreign provocateurs are even more powerful than feared. The shit has been hitting the fan at RIU over all this and now is the time for us all to come together and forget our differences. I ask for calm to be restored. 

I now see that banning them is not the way to win over their hearts and minds. We must embrace them, accept their smoke challenges, and expose the truth. Only then will the auto flower sub forum dry up and go away of its own accord.

I pray for peace in these troubled times, God bless RIU!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh. My previous question. Neither was a photo.


----------



## JDMase (Dec 17, 2016)

What just happened


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

JDMase said:


> What just happened


What part is confusing and I will try to help you.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2016)

JDMase said:


> What just happened


Autos and Bugeye were banned from RIU


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Autos and Bugeye were banned from RIU


Edit: @whitebb2727 was allowed to stay because he grows awesome autos


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Edit: @whitebb2727 was allowed to stay because he grows awesome autos


I try.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I try.
> View attachment 3855913


^^^ See ^^^

(Plus, just a rumour, but I heard he's potroast's dealer, backroom deal for a lower price)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> ^^^ See ^^^
> 
> (Plus, just a rumour, but I heard he's potroast's dealer, backroom deal for a lower price)


Nah. Lol.

I'm small fries.


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2016)

No


----------

